# Aqua Terra on a strap (any strap) - pics -



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

My strap of choice is Omega's blue leather strap. What do you reckon?

Please post pics of your AT's & straps combo. Cheers.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue on Blue is awesome, ofc.

While not leather, does my black on black count?


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't have any other pics of my other AT, but it looks good on Dark Brown Hirsch Lucca:


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

mykii said:


> Blue on Blue is awesome, ofc.
> 
> While not leather, does my black on black count?
> 
> View attachment 6773066


Fantastic. Loved it.
A friend of mine has the same watch on the barenia OEM strap and looks very sharp as well.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

AT8500 on black Hirsch Duke.










Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

Just tried this combo first time and loving it. AT Skyfall and Heuerville. Gives it a more casual touch...


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Janiman said:


> Just tried this combo first time and loving it. AT Skyfall and Heuerville. Gives it a more casual touch...


Wow I love the second one - can you provide model detail?


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't afford OEM straps/clasps, but 19mm is hard to find.

Grey teak on pre-loved Longines gator...









Good Planet on Di-Modell gator...


----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

mykii said:


> Wow I love the second one - can you provide model detail?


Thanks...it's the original Skyfall Aqua Terra 41.5mm (231.10.42.21.03.001) on a Heuerville Stone Nubuck strap, first one on a Heuerville Coal Oiled strap.


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Janiman said:


> Just tried this combo first time and loving it. AT Skyfall and Heuerville. Gives it a more casual touch...


Loved this one. I reckon the blue dial is a bit limited in regards to straps, but I'm seeing some good options here 🏻

Just wondering if you could fit Omega's deployant clasp on this one...would be perfect.


----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

Actually...yes you can. 
They are handmade by Stewart at Heuerville who can custom fit the strap for your Omega deployment.


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Blue dial on blue strap looks awesome - plus agree on heuerville straps, great quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Opaline on Hirsch Lucca Tuscan, I have to admit since ditching the bracelet and harnessing the strap this is at the moment my favourite piece.


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

BobmG8 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your pics always make me want to put my Gauss back on the OEM leather Bob!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

New to me Aqua Terra 2503.33 on Omega leather and Omega Deployant that fskywalker sold to me.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

BobmG8 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think I have the same OEM strap and clasp on my new 2503.33


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Janiman (May 25, 2015)

Aqua Terra 2503.33 on RIOS strap with OEM deployment clasp...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Omega tan leather with 16mm deployant








Heuerville tan leather with custom deployant















Bulang & Sons leather NATO








Hodinkee black leather















Bulang & Sons















Omega brown NATO








Black leather rally








Bulang & Sons brown grey leather


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6792842
> 
> 
> View attachment 6792850
> ...


I liked them all, Buchmann. Thanks for sharing. Great looking AT dial.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

larryganz said:


> New to me Aqua Terra 2503.33 on Omega leather and Omega Deployant that fskywalker sold to me.


Congrats Larry! The 2502.33 is on my list if I ever see a perfect one with all the links it will be mine.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

GTTIME said:


> Congrats Larry! The 2502.33 is on my list if I ever see a perfect one with all the links it will be mine.


I got lucky and found a complete set with all the links, but I hadn't been watching the FS forum. Then I saw EPmac mention here in F20 that he was going to sell his, and if he hadn't gotten back to me so fast then someone else might have this watch.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Second Time said:


> View attachment 6790930


Wow, this combo is on another level. Great look!


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Second Time said:


> View attachment 6790930


Great shot!! 🏻


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried any of Omega's nylon nato strap with an AT? Cheers


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

AT 2503.33 on nato...

















and on Hirsch Duke...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

GLB2016 said:


> My strap of choice is Omega's blue leather strap. What do you reckon?
> 
> Please post pics of your AT's & straps combo. Cheers.


I always thought I'm in the minority with my preference of the AT on straps vs the bracelet. To me the AT doesn't get any better than pictured above, pure perfection.


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Iliyan said:


> I always thought I'm in the minority with my preference of the AT on straps vs the bracelet. To me the AT doesn't get any better than pictured above, pure perfection.


Thanks, mate. I agree!
I reckon the blue AT is quite limited in regards to straps (it's not like the SMP that looks good with any strap you throw on it), but at least it looks fantastic on the blue leather strap. Unfortunately here in Australia you cannot wear the leather all year long, so bracelet it is...

Just bought a quite cheap kangaroo leather nato strap off the internet. Never used a nato strap before and the OEM was too expensive to risk buying it just to see how it would look like. Will post pics once I get the roo strap. The less roos jumping in front of my car on the highway, the better


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I think Omega knocked it out of the park with virtually every combination for the 2500 series; I adore that watch. Here is mine on alligator-


----------



## Palakiko (Jun 18, 2013)

Any on rubber? What are the lug widths that I need when shopping for straps? Any pure oem style fitting rubber straps (i.e. Rolex and rubber B/Everest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

Think you can't go wrong with alligator, brown for a more casual feel and black for Dressy occasions, the watch is versatile and looks great with either open! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Palakiko said:


> Any on rubber? What are the lug widths that I need when shopping for straps? Any pure oem style fitting rubber straps (i.e. Rolex and rubber B/Everest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
The lug width for the 41.5mm AT is 20mm and 19mm for the 38.5mm AT.
There are a couple of OEM rubber straps that you could fit the watch, here's a picture I got from the internet (Google image).


----------



## Stabes (Feb 28, 2009)

That Blue dial/ Blue strap combo looks classy.. One things for sure AT look great on a strap!


----------



## Lighthouse (May 30, 2011)

Looks good. I think this watch (Aqua Terra) looks better with a good strap instead of bracelet.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just for fun:


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

AT chrono on OEM curved-end brown alligator


----------



## gyroisabot (Feb 8, 2016)

I have the 38.5 8500 in the same blue dial and picked up a Hirsch "Duke" strap in navy blue and it looks absolutely fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Skyfall with OEM black croc and deployant. My Beloved bought it for me as a gift. When I asked her about blue strap, she said, "It looked too feminine." (!!)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLB2016 (Oct 18, 2015)

Updating my own thread:

Just got a strap from Peter Watch Acc. Overall, I really liked his strap and I highly recommend him. Very well made. Good quality when comparing side by side to my OEM strap with only a minor flaw at the tip - it's not cut symmetrically, but it's not visible when using the deployant clasp.

Perfect fit on the lugs and clasp.

In case you wonder, I bought this one because I liked the white stitching. The colour is quite nice too, it's a dark navy blue darker than the OEM and closer to black .


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I just ordered a Hirsh performance 'Andy' black alligator on blue rubber I will post when I get it!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

FatTuesday said:


> AT chrono on OEM curved-end brown alligator


What strap is that?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

First strap for my AT the Hirsch Performance Andy Croc/Rubber


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

I keep mine on a nice black oil tan leather with white stitching. Really love this watch.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bandrbands calf strap w/ white stitching.


----------



## HoroloRobert (May 15, 2016)

The white dial with brown fabric strap is surprising!


----------



## HoroloRobert (May 15, 2016)

Anybody has put leather on the J. Bond AT of 2015?????. Please?


----------



## HoroloRobert (May 15, 2016)

The white dial with brown fabric strap is surprising!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Blue Hirsch Modena Strap. Looks good, very comfortable, and is supposedly water resistant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Bumping this 'old' thread.

Here's mine on a red/brown leather I picked up out of Hong Kong.


----------



## 997.2 (Jul 25, 2014)

I tried leather but didn't like it as much as bracelet.


----------



## W8R5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

Crown and Buckle standard NATO. The ultimate "dress down".


----------



## Erauqs (Jun 2, 2019)

One of the best parts of the Aqua Terra is the versatility with straps and attire.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

This strap got complimented in two AD's I've been to. I also have a custom blue strap on the way to me for different look.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Skyfall on Omega OEM blue with white stitches deployant strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tesla1211 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

My new Hirsch George Performance Blue Strap:


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Snoopy on Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is my 2502.33 with a couple strap choices.


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried a gray suede strap on a blue AT? Please post pics!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Is rubber considered a strap? If it is here it is.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Is rubber considered a strap? If it is here it is.


Nice! Is that the black or the dark grey strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Has no one put their AT on a Tropic strap? I’d love to see that combo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Is rubber considered a strap? If it is here it is.


Man I love this. By this time next year I am hoping I'll have one.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Has no one put their AT on a Tropic strap? I'd love to see that combo.


I too would like to see that. Here's mine on a Hodinkee strap. I also have the OEM blue strap but find the deployant uncomfortable.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

While no longer with me, I did enjoy this one. 38.5mm version. The OEM strap, while a nice quality, was too dark to my liking, so I swapped it with a cheaper leather replacement.


----------



## steadywaters (Jan 21, 2015)

rfortson said:


> While no longer with me, I did enjoy this one. 38.5mm version. The OEM strap, while a nice quality, was too dark to my liking, so I swapped it with a cheaper leather replacement.


Interested in the strap in the top pic -- for my 38.5mm skyfall AT 8500. Link to it?


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Navy blue and white. I thought I would like this or my olive green strap on the AT, but it isn't singing to me. Back to the bracelet for me!


----------



## adamz28 (May 7, 2011)

Gray_Panther said:


> Navy blue and white. I thought I would like this or my olive green strap on the AT, but it isn't singing to me. Back to the bracelet for me!


Love the white dial and blue/white nato.


----------



## adamz28 (May 7, 2011)

rfortson said:


> While no longer with me, I did enjoy this one. 38.5mm version. The OEM strap, while a nice quality, was too dark to my liking, so I swapped it with a cheaper leather replacement.


One of my favorite combos


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Gray_Panther said:


> Navy blue and white. I thought I would like this or my olive green strap on the AT, but it isn't singing to me. Back to the bracelet for me!


You know what would look good with the white dial and black sticks, the black n white snoopy cordura. I have have blue and white one pictured a couple posts back.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

hbombkid said:


> You know what would look good with the white dial and black sticks, the black n white snoopy cordura. I have have blue and white one pictured a couple posts back.


You are spot on except I think I would get black and white of that version. 
There is also a very inexpensive rubber strap version on ebay that I want to buy sometime in the future. I have to find the link again.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Skyfall AT on blue Tropic strap.











Earl Grey said:


> Has no one put their AT on a Tropic strap? I'd love to see that combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be sure to post one, when I've found a decent example.



ATL Jack said:


> Has anyone tried a gray suede strap on a blue AT? Please post pics!


----------



## bobmredg8 (Mar 22, 2015)

Omega NATO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BattlefieldTourist (May 30, 2018)

On a strap from the Etsy seller GAALcollection


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

That looks great!!



BattlefieldTourist said:


> On a strap from the Etsy seller GAALcollection
> View attachment 14969295


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

BattlefieldTourist said:


> On a strap from the Etsy seller GAALcollection
> View attachment 14969295


That looks awesome, is it a 20mm nato on the 19mm lugs? Curved spring bars?

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BattlefieldTourist (May 30, 2018)

Mad14 said:


> That looks awesome, is it a 20mm nato on the 19mm lugs? Curved spring bars?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Correct! Curved springbars, 20mm strap. I wear all my NATOs on curved spring bars, seems to hold them more comfortably.


----------



## BattlefieldTourist (May 30, 2018)

Because just a few pics of this magnificent watch on a NATO weren't enough, here's some more!


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

BattlefieldTourist said:


> Because just a few pics of this magnificent watch on a NATO weren't enough, here's some more!
> View attachment 15089199
> 
> View attachment 15089201


Looking good. What NATO's do you use?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kspindola (Apr 24, 2020)

After seeing this thread I am so glad I am not the only person that prefers straps to bracelets...


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

The options are endless and so is the expense...


----------



## cheld (Jan 22, 2018)

hchj said:


> Skyfall on Omega OEM blue with white stitches deployant strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Would you happen to have the part number for that strap? Fabulous! Perfect summer strap.


----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

I am rotating NATO straps during the week. Here are some pictures I took some weeks ago.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

noxandir said:


> I am rotating NATO straps during the week. Here are some pictures I took some weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last one is the best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noxandir (Apr 25, 2017)

Gray_Panther said:


> The last one is the best!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the tan NATO is one of my favorite too, it's truly brings out the blue dial on the AT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted before, but I do like this one...










Have to like the the AT looks real good with lots of different straps. To the OP: Good strap hunting !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## museumplanning (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,
My apologies for the newbie question.

I finally pulled the trigger and bought a blue Aqua Terra 41mm on a bracelet.

What size is the leather strap for the deployment clasp ?

Having spent all my money on the watch, can't get myself to spend $700 + for the Omega leather strap and deployment clasp.

Thank you !


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Enjoy your new watch for a while on it’s bracelet. Some watches are just better on their original bands. Mine comes with the rubber and to be honest I actually priced the leather strap sometime later but the price put me off. I bought a beautiful Dekla deck watch for the price that strap would have cost.


----------



## museumplanning (Aug 22, 2012)

Skellig said:


> Enjoy your new watch for a while on it's bracelet. Some watches are just better on their original bands. Mine comes with the rubber and to be honest I actually priced the leather strap sometime later but the price put me off. I bought a beautiful Dekla deck watch for the price that strap would have cost.


Good advice !


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

museumplanning said:


> Hi All,
> My apologies for the newbie question.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and bought a blue Aqua Terra 41mm on a bracelet.
> ...


The lug width is 20mm. Feel free to buy a strap you can afford. The AT looks great on a strap and it will offer a nice contrast and break from time on the bracelet.

The Omega OEM straps are nice but way overpriced for what they provide.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tried the AT 8500 on the speedmaster FOIS strap for fun.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Tiger...


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Alligator Rios1931 for Omega deployant


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

AAMC said:


> Alligator Rios1931 for Omega deployant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good, have you got a link to which one it is?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Mad14 said:


> That looks really good, have you got a link to which one it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure it's a Rios "Master"...
However they only sell these in black, Mocha and Orange, mine was a custom order via Rios AD









Master, Genuine Alligator, Fits Deploy (For Omega)


The official U.S. distributor for RIOS1931 watch straps. Genuine leather watch straps, handmade watch bands, alligator watch straps, russian leather straps, vintage leather watch bands




rios1931.com





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

tsbphd said:


> I think Omega knocked it out of the park with virtually every combination for the 2500 series; I adore that watch. Here is mine on alligator-
> 
> View attachment 6854682
> 
> ...


Agree. Killer combo!


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

AAMC said:


> Sure it's a Rios "Master"...
> However they only sell these in black, Mocha and Orange, mine was a custom order via Rios AD
> 
> 
> ...


That's great thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Still love the OEM on this AT (taken at the beach on Sanibel).


----------



## 4011 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------

